# Best site to put family photos online



## sohailgagai (Oct 9, 2011)

Pls advice I want to put my family photos online is that wise to put ??? If yes where I think it's Safer than on DVD r or external hd , on DVD r u can't crash with virus ???


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi sohailgagai :wave:

There's lots of photo-hosting web-sites out there but my personal favourite is '*Photobucket*'. You need to register with them to set up your account (free, or paid for unlimited space and no adverts) then you can file your photos in folders as you want them, and either keep them private or public as you desire.

It's always handy to have somewhere completely distant to save your pictures to - DVD's are useful but, if disaster does strike (fire etc.), DVD's can be destroyed.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

photobucket and webshots is good. google has Picasa Web album. 

there are all kinds of online photo albums online. Which ever one you choose, be sure to read their terms of use.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I too would go with Picasa for family albums....

Best thing about their service is that you can download and share images easily and they even have an application you can install to do so directly from your desktop!


----------



## sohailgagai (Oct 9, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Hi sohailgagai :wave:
> 
> There's lots of photo-hosting web-sites out there but my personal favourite is ' Photobucket'. You need to register with them to set up your account (free, or paid for unlimited space and no adverts) then you can file your photos in folders as you want them, and either keep them private or public as you desire.
> 
> It's always handy to have somewhere completely distant to save your pictures to - DVD's are useful but, if disaster does strike (fire etc.), DVD's can be destroyed.


Thankyou ok I will register my self on photo bucket what do you say about flickr ???


----------



## sohailgagai (Oct 9, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Hi sohailgagai :wave:
> 
> There's lots of photo-hosting web-sites out there but my personal favourite is ' Photobucket'. You need to register with them to set up your account (free, or paid for unlimited space and no adverts) then you can file your photos in folders as you want them, and either keep them private or public as you desire.
> 
> It's always handy to have somewhere completely distant to save your pictures to - DVD's are useful but, if disaster does strike (fire etc.), DVD's can be destroyed.


What your say on DVD r or external HD


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Might be wise to look at a review of some hosting sites List of photo sharing websites - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia The free sites can be annoying with all the advertising and often resize your photos. If you have high quality photos and want to store original photos you may want to consider a paid host.


----------



## sohailgagai (Oct 9, 2011)

sobeit said:


> photobucket and webshots is good. google has Picasa Web album.
> 
> there are all kinds of online photo albums online. Which ever one you choose, be sure to read their terms of use.


Thats why I am here pls advice about the terms too ???


----------



## sohailgagai (Oct 9, 2011)

Laxer said:


> I too would go with Picasa for family albums....
> 
> Best thing about their service is that you can download and share images easily and they even have an application you can install to do so directly from your desktop!


Yes I also think that google one is good but what about the privacy and terms ???


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

privacy & terms are something that you would need to read carefully and NOT depend upon the possibility of someone else misleading you ..


----------



## Technodean (Oct 30, 2011)

Flicker or photobucket. Maybe set up a new account with your family in mind. i.e set it as private and give your family the login and password so you can all contribute. Set up different albums, like kim's photo's, johns photo's etc.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Google plus also has a photo sharing facility for friends and family .. if you keep your photo's to less that a 1024x768 format they don't count as part of the max (I Think) 2GB free storage.


----------

